# Can anyone recommend me a DJ?



## kalidarkone (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm seriously considering doing a suprise birthday party for masterdk1's 18th in Feb and thought I better check out some DJ's.

I am also in the process of checking out venues so any advice would be greatfully received. Baring in mind that some of the atendees will still be 17-this may pose a problem.


----------



## Geri (Jan 13, 2012)

What about blackarab? Or DJ Dibble (Craig) if you don't mind techno?


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 14, 2012)

Def not techno!!! Never!! Yes might contct Blackarab


----------



## Geri (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah, Craig wouldn't be my first choice of DJ. Do you know Nick, Anni's boyfriend? I thought he was quite good at my party. Justin as well.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 14, 2012)

mr b's brother dj's and he's in bristol, no idea if he's any good but can pm you a facebook link if you like


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks guy's it is all off now as twat baby father told him about the idea and of course he does not want one although he thanked me for thinking of it.


----------

